# Amplificador 20W Clase A - SiliconChip



## juanma (Jun 14, 2008)

Encontre esto por la red. Impecable.
Lo consegui de la pagina misma 

Saludos

Edit: ya esta armado y funcionando


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 16, 2008)

hola juanman yo pues no lo he armado pero si te recomiendo los transistores:  2sc3858 con el 2sa1494   ó  2sc5200 con el 2sa1943 estos transistores se consiguen bastante y sus caracteristicas son parecidas a los que tu quieres .yo  he trabajado con ellos y me han funcionado muy bien. que pases bien ah! mira aqui tengo un esquematico que consegui en la revista elktor

ah pero este amplificador trabaja hasta con  70+70 voltios


----------



## juanma (Jun 16, 2008)

Gracias 
Voy a bajar los datasheet y verlos bien.

Muy buenos los esquemas de Elektor!


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Este es mi primer mensaje, saludos a todos los componentes del foro.

He montado el amplificador 20 W clase A y es una pasada, suena extraordinariamente bien, se parece bastante a las válvulas porque el sonido que entrega es muy cálido y sin estridencias.
El consumo es de 1,1 - 1,2 Amperios por rama en reposo -sobre 50 W de disipación- lo que significa que se calienta todo lo que quiere y más, necesita un ENORME radiador pero merece la pena. Lo he montado en una placa de pruebas, más adelante pienso hacerlo definitivo.

Los MJL21193 y MJL21194 me han costado a 3,5 € cada uno. Como sustitutos se pueden usar los MJL1302A y MJL3281A que aquí también se encuentran con facilidad y cuestan lo mismo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## juanma (Jun 20, 2008)

Fermarlo, bienvenido al foro!

Y que 1er mensaje! Ya lo tenes armado y funcionando. Excelente!

Tenes  o podes sacarle fotos al amplificador? Son muy bienvenidas.
Con que voltaje lo tenes alimentado?

Saludos!


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Gracias, Juanma,

Como dije antes, he montado solo un canal para probar calidad de sonido y rendimiento en una placa de pruebas, aún no tengo el PCB, pero estoy en ello. Lo estoy dibujando manualmente y en cuanto tenga el fotolito lo subiré por si alguien lo quiere montar aunque no creo que sea de gran interés porque la potencia es escasa, pero de calidad suprema, necesita unos altavoces sensibles y el calor que desprende es como para echarse atrás. A mí, desde luego no me echa porque estoy acostumbrado a amplificador a válvulas triodo de menos potencia y similar temperatura, por eso me ha gustado tanto.

Lo tengo alimentado con una fuente simétrica con un toroidal de 15 + 15 V 10 A, 300 VA. Como la tensión que tengo en casa es sobre 235-240 V y el transformador es de 220 V, obtengo una tensión de alimentación de +23 y -23 V. En este montaje, para estéreo, no hace falta duplicar la fuente porque el consumo de corriente es constante y no hay interferencias entre los dos canales.

Saludos.


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Adjunto foto de mi amplificador favorito, push-pull de triodos 6080 en pura clase A, solo 10 + 10 W pero ¡¡¡qué 10 W! y calor para regalar. El que está detrás es un push-pull de KT 88, 50 W por canal.


----------



## juanma (Jun 21, 2008)

fermalo, lo que daria por un amplificador asi!

Y si no vi mal, atras tenes otro! Realemente con verlo se me hacen agua los oidos jaja
Ahora veo mi amplificador y lo veo horrible y pesimo en sonido jaja
Lo armaste vos o lo compraste?

Del amplificador de SiliconChips tenes fotos?

Saludos


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 22, 2008)

Los amplificador son de diseño y construcción propia. Ambos tienen un sonido estupendo pero son distintos puesto que uno monta triodos y el que está detrás tetrodos.
Aunque lo mío son las válvulas, no soy un fanático detractor de los transistores puesto que un buen montaje con éstos puede ofrecer los MISMOS resultados, por eso estoy montando el clase A 20 W de Silicon  Chip. 
Ya he desmontado el prototipo sin sacarle fotos que no aclararían nada puesto que solo se veriá una maraña de cables y componentes distribuidos de forma anárquica. 
Ayer dibujé el PCB del que adjunto foto, dentro de unos días cuando lo termine subiré fotos de todo, aunque si quieres hacer el PCB ya puedes empezar.

Saludos.


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 24, 2008)

Aquí están ya los circuitos impresos terminados y listos para el montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola fermarlo, te rogaría que me dieras los datos de montaje ( diámetro del hilo y del bobinado, número de vueltas, etc..) de la bobina de 6.8 microhenrios. Gracias y saludos. 
P.D.: Tengo un bebé de dos meses y dos trabajos, por lo que no TENGO TIEMPO de calcular y buscar, etc... Lo digo por los usuarios de teclado rápido y MUCHO TIEMPO LIBRE que siempre dicen que busquemos en el foro o por Google.


----------



## fermarlo (Jun 25, 2008)

La bobina no es crítica. En mi caso la hice con 13 vueltas de hilo esmaltado de 1,2 mm. utilizando como forma una broca de 12 mm., pero cualquier cosa parecida te funcionará igual puesto que va fuertemente amortiguada por la resistencia de 6,8 ohmios que lleva en paralelo.

Saludos.

PD. ¡¡Enhorabuena por ese nene!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias, eres muy amable, por cierto te escribo desde Valencia. Un saludo.


----------



## fedde92 (Sep 23, 2008)

Disculpen, soy un estudiante de 2do grado del polimodal. Me siento un poco ignorante al no saber tanto como ustedes, pero me atrevo a meterme en este foro. Me interesa hacer este amplificador, pero no me siento con los mismos alcances que tienen ustedes al conseguir los componentes y todo eso, quiero saber si realmente puedo conseguir los componentes estos. Soy de Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. Me interesa mucho hacer este proyecto, y necesito la ayuda de ustedes que son los que saben de este tema. Desde ya muchísimas gracias.


----------



## juanma (Ene 14, 2009)

Fermalo, arme el amplificador y suena excelente.

No lo tengo trabajando en clase A, sino en AB con una corriente de polarizacion de 100mA.

Ahi dejo una foto de la placa experimental.
Hice una version mini del PCB de 5x10cm, en cuanto este todo lo subo.


----------



## juanma (Ene 14, 2009)

Antes del reto de Fogonazo por leer su post   , dejo los calculos.

Amplificador de 20W  =>  son 3  =>  60W*1.4 = 84W

Tenemos un transformador de 18+18V (36V)  =>  P = V*I  =>  I = 2.33A

Ahora los capacitores: 

I = 1.165A (una rama)
Vr = 3%20V = 0.03*20 = 0.6V

C = I / (2*f*Vr)  =  1.165A / (2*50*0.6V) = 19416µF ≈23500µF (5 * 4700µF por rama)
No estuve tan lejos con mi aproximacion   

Ahora bien, Fogonazo, que opinas de hacer una fuente regulada para el amplificador?
Se me ocurren los LM317/LM337, configurados con transistor de salida para mas corriente.

No es mucho el voltaje. Cito de tu post:
_Mi opinión es que una buena fuente regulada siempre mejorara las prestaciones de una etapa amplificadora, pero no siempre justificara incluirla en el diseño._ 

Que opinas?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola juanma, ahí va mi humilde opinión:
Error, no ha de trabajar en clase AB, sino en clase A, que es lo atractivo de éste circuito, para clase AB hay otros diseños.
Siempre mejor una fuente por etapa, que una MACROFUENTE para las tres.
Si lo haces trabajar en clase A, que es lo que toca, la fuente, o la filtras con un mogollón de microfaradios, o la regulas (es lo freferido por mi parte).
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Antes del reto de Fogonazo por leer su post   , dejo los calculos.............





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ........Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa *tipo “AB”* que posee un rendimiento de un 60%, 60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.


Para una etapa tipo A debes considerar un rendimiento de 20%, 20% va al parlante y 80% al calentamiento global


----------



## fermarlo (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola, amigos, 

Tengo montados los dos canales del Silicon Chip clase A con UNA SOLA fuente. Transformador toroidal de 15 + 15 voltios 330 VA con primario a 220 V, que como en casa tengo 230 V, me da los 16 V requeridos para obtener después de la rectificación y el filtrado los +/- 22 V con un total de 88.000 uF (cuatro de 22.000 uF 35 V), dos por canal.

Después de las válvulas (triodos, por supuesto) es lo mejor que ha pasado por mis manos de estado sólido.

En cuanto al punto de funcionamiento, lo suyo es en clase A con un idle de 1,2 A por canal, aunque en clase AB con  500 mA también va fenomenal puesto que los primeros 5 vatios  van casi, casi en clase A. El único problema son los disipadores, enormes, necesarios para  evacuar los 50 W de calor por cada canal canal que aquí en España, se encuentran sin dificultad en RS Componentes (Amidata). Por lo demás, el sonido es extraordinario, lo recomiendo a cualquier amante del High End.

Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 15, 2009)

Pon fotos si te parece....y si tienes diseño del pcb..(no de la placa terminada) ahorrarías trabajo al que quiera montarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## fermarlo (Ene 15, 2009)

El diseño de las placas no lo hice con ordenador, sino a mano porque para un par de placas no merecía la pena el trabajo adicional, y lo tienes en este mismo hilo. No creo que tengas problemas para redimensionarlo.
Respecto a las fotos, en cuanto tenga un rato las haré y postearé.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2009)

Fogonazo, al primero lo hice funcionar en Clase AB, con 100mA de polarizacion, a este lo mantengo en 30mA, hasta asegurarme que todo este bien.
Si el transformador y los disipadores que consiga los permiten, de seguro los polarizo con mas corriente.

Juan Carlos, el circuito es muuuy parecido a uno de 50 ClassAB de Douglas Self, solo que este tiene una configuracion de salida CFP y un transistor esta en otro lugar.

Y subo fotos pronto. El PCB es bien DIY, lapiz y papel y mucho rato pensando es como un tetris, pero mejor  
La placa mide 5x10cm. En todo caso le saco una foto a la hoja y la subo, y si alguien lo "actualiza" con OrCad u otro programa mejor.


A ver si me pueden dar una mano con esto:

Antes que nada, *midan TODOS los componentes a la hora de armar cualquier cosa!*
Al principio no andaba, y despues de 1/2 hora midiendo, una resistencia NUEVA de 0.33Ω abierta. Despues volviendo a revisar, un transistor de salida totalmente en corto.

Arme todo y anda de 10, pero con un problema:

Si lo prendo y esta conectado el parlante, la corriente en reposo (Iq) se dispara a mas de 2A. Si _despues_ de encender el amplificador lo conecto, se mantiene en 30mA.
Cuando conecto la entrada de audio, y subo el volumen, Iq se dispara nuevamente a mas de 2A. En volumen bajo se mantiene la Iq, se escucha bien, es decir, que el amplificador esta andando.

Algun transistor puede estar haciendo esto?
Probe distintas fuentes de audio y pasa lo mismo (discman y MP4).


----------



## fermarlo (Ene 15, 2009)

Juanma: El problema de los saltos de Iq es el condensador de 100 pf que va entre colector y base de Q9-Q8, puedes aumentarlo hasta 150-200 pf.
Con ello obtendrás estabilidad perfecta aunque hay que decir que su valor depende de la calidad de estos transistores: cuanto más buenos sean menor será la capacidad necesaria para que los transistores no entren en conmutación al encender o al subir mucho el volumen. Te recomiendo que uses un styroflex mucho mejor que un cerámico.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2009)

Fermalo, gracias por el consejo! Voy a probar el cambio.

Igualmente ya se soluciono (espero), estuve escuchando y a buen volumen y ningún problema.

Va a parecer un chiste, pero se soluciono cuando apague las luces   

En el momento de probarlo tenia prendido focos de bajo consumo, asi que apague todo y fin del problema. Antes de que la Iq se disparara se escuchaba un "click" y ahi era apagar todo. La fuente la apagaba/encendia directamente desenchufandola o enchufandola a la Red.
Calculo que eso, mas los tubos prendidos, desestabilizaban al amplificador (no se como si)

Se me habia ocurrido algun tipo de proteccion por las dudas, por ejemplo la que propone Douglas. Quedaria afuera del amplificador, pero la colocaria en la placa de retardo de conexion y proteccion por DC.


Pense en fusibles, pero prefiero algo que no tenga que cambiarlo.
Lo tenes con algun tipo de proteccion a tu amplificador?


Edit: Aca les dejo 2 fotos finales, en estas ya tienen la inductancia, en cuanto llegue del viaje y termine con algunos finales espero armar pronto las otras 2 placas mas todo el resto, junto con la proteccion por sobrecorriente.





Saludos!


----------



## fermarlo (Ene 15, 2009)

No, no tengo ningún tipo de protección -por el momento- aunque es necesaria, ya que en caso de cortocircuito en alguno de los transistores finales ¡adios a los altavoces!
Lo que sí tengo es un simple circuito de retardo para que el amplificador al encenderse lo haga en vacío, o sea, sin altavoces, porque si están conectados se genera un fuerte pico de corriente con el consiguiente ¡BOOM! que puede dañarlos.
Con el circuito de retardo se conectan los altavoces unos cinco segundos después de accionar el interruptor, eliminando el molesto golpe y aumentando la seguridad.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Feb 8, 2009)

a este amplificador se le deve hacer algun ajuste?


----------



## juanma (Feb 8, 2009)

El de corriente de reposo.

El offset en los 2 que arme, no supero los 50mV.


----------



## rash (Feb 9, 2009)

fermarlo dijo:
			
		

> Adjunto foto de mi amplificador favorito, push-pull de triodos 6080 en pura clase A, solo 10 + 10 W pero ¡¡¡qué 10 W! y calor para regalar. El que está detrás es un push-pull de KT 88, 50 W por canal.



Ante todo enhorabuena compañeroes por los montajes de este amplificador en clase A tiene que sonar bastante bien...

...fermarlo llevo tiempo interesado en realizar un amplificador de válvulas y el tuyo de 10+10W me ha gustado mucho, ya se que no es el sitio para hacer esto pero podrías subir la documentación necesaria para realizar el amplificador de válvulas y sobre todo donde conseguiste los componentes (valvulas, transformadores, condensadores...) ya que soy de Málaga.... muchas gracias y suerte...

y un saludo a todos


----------



## juanma (Mar 11, 2009)

Termine de armar la tercer placa, pero tengo un offset de -140mV.
La regulacion de Iq anda perfecto y las tensiones concuerdan con las marcadas en el esquema de SiliconChip.

Lo probe con un parlante chino y amplifica lo mas bien, y se escucha muy bien. Pero esta molestando el offstet, en las otras 2 placas no superaban los 40/30mV.

Que amplifique y bien me deja tranquilo que todos los transistores andan bien (igualmente medi uno por uno antes de soldar). Me inclino por alguno de los transistores de salida, que no sean tan iguales en algunos parametros (TIP3055/2955).

Alguna sugerencia?

PD: Dejo unas fotos de como esta quedando todo. La placa con los 4 reles son 3 para proteccion por DC y el otro es un softstar. Banco de capacitores de 37.600µF (8x4700) por rama, o 72500µF total. El transformador pequeño es para alimentar esa placa y del otro lado, el puente rectificador, con los capacitores snubber.
Todas las tierras, incluidas la de los capacitores, en estrella
Faltan 2 disipadores mas en E sobre los que ya estan, a modo de laterales, y luego alumnio de 1mm para el resto.


----------



## maxep (Mar 11, 2009)

:O   LA FUENTE !   felicitaciones. te lo envidio sanamente. aunque mis sinclairs z30 andan de maravilla


----------



## psychatog (Mar 12, 2009)

Donde conseguiste los MJL21193/4?


----------



## OP741 (Mar 12, 2009)

Es muy posible que los Betas de los transistores de salida no sean iguales


----------



## juanma (Mar 12, 2009)

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> Donde conseguiste los MJL21193/4?


Arriba lo dije, aunque creo que de forma no muy explicita.
Use la pareja TIP3055/2955


			
				OP741 dijo:
			
		

> Es muy posible que los Betas de los transistores de salida no sean iguales


Esos dos componentes fueron los unicos que no medi el ß, ya que no entraban en el tester y pocas ganas de soldar 3 cables, pero voy a sacarlos y medirlos individualmente entonces.

Saludos


----------



## OP741 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hay que medir los betas de cada transistor y ver que tan perecidos son


----------



## sonemati (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola, uan consulta esos diseños que veo tanto iguales, el brd, osea directo a imprimir de donde lo sacan? vi fotos pero tienen un archivo .brd? porque quiero hacerlo me gusto la idea de clase A, por supuesto que para aprovecharlo tengo que comprarme un parlante de 100 dolares de 60W rms y un par de timpanos inhumanos, pero ES CLASE A!


----------



## edward0 (May 8, 2009)

hola tengo una duda pues estoy armando un amplificador a 20w con una corriente de 3 amperios pero me preocupa es el disipador necesario para un tip 33 o para la pastilla lm 317 y seria interesante si alguno ya ha manejado alguno de stos componentes que me pueda recomendar algo de antemano gracias


----------



## maxep (May 8, 2009)

hola gente  una consulta.
con un transformador de 15+15 3 amp sin rectificar. me alcanza para una version estereo?


----------



## treblo (May 8, 2009)

Hola que buen amplificador me gustaria armarlo pero solo me quedo una duda cual es la correcta alimentacion del amplificador y cuanta corriente consume?
gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 9, 2009)

edward0 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda pues estoy armando un amplificador a 20w con una corriente de 3 amperios pero me preocupa es el disipador necesario para un tip 33 o para la pastilla lm 317 ...



Este hilo es para los AB: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/ , pero es fácilmente adaptable a los Clase A (siempre van a ser más grandes, bastante más grandes).

De ahí tendrás la respuesta a los disipadores.

Saludos


----------



## ivankr (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola a todos!,buscando circuitos de amplificador encontré éste que veo que funciona bien, pero me gustaría que alguien me pueda explicar porqué es en clase A, ya que a mi parecer es un amplificador clase AB. Desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Te lo pregunto al revés: ¿Por qué decís que NO es un ClaseA, sino un AB?

Y por otro lado, ¿qué entendés por ClaseA? (esta quizá se responda con lo anterior, pero no está de más preguntarlo)

En base a tus respuestas seguimos la charla.

Saludos


----------



## ivankr (Jun 3, 2009)

Buena pregunta! Me parece que e un AB porque el esquema eléctrico es muy similar a uno, usa tensión partida, transistores complementarios y éstos en este circuito, supongo, cada uno amplifica medio ciclo, o no? No es que quiera contradecir a todos, es simplemente una duda.. gacias por la respuesta!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2009)

ivankr dijo:
			
		

> Buena pregunta! Me parece que e un AB porque el esquema eléctrico es muy similar a uno, usa tensión partida, transistores complementarios y éstos en este circuito, supongo, cada uno amplifica medio ciclo, o no? No es que quiera contradecir a todos, es simplemente una duda.. gacias por la respuesta!



En configuración es un AB, la diferencia está en la polarización en reposo. Si ajustás el multiplicador Vbe para que la corriente estática de salida sea muy alta (1 o mas amperes), mientras la señal de entrada no exceda ese nivel de polarización, opera en clase A. O sea...es un clase AB, pero que opera casi siempre (o siempre) en la parte A y nunca en la B.

Saludos!


----------



## ivankr (Jun 3, 2009)

Ajá ahora me cierra un poco mas el asunto.. Gracias por la respuesta! Voy a tratar de hacerlo para compararlo con un clase d q tuve la oportuniad de armar y ver si se sinte diferencia. Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

Bueno, ya te contestó EZ.

Sumo a lo que dijo: 

Si te fijás en la caída de voltaje en las resistencias de salida vas a ver un numerito chico, pero interesante. Debe haber 112mV y las R son de 0,1Ω. Como Ohm no se enoja si le usamos la ley, la corriente que circula por ahí es de 1,12A.
Sin entrar en detalles y sólo en la rama positiva, hagamos que el BD139 entregue 120mA y el 21193 ponga el amper que falta.
En la negativa es igual.

Hay 1A de corriente de bias. Recién con corrientes de salida superiores a esa va a trabajar en clase AB, esto es, que en los picos de las ondas sólo uno de los transistores va a conducir. Hasta entonces conducen los dos.

Saludos


----------



## ivankr (Jun 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias Cacho! Muy buena tu explicación. La verdad que pasé por alto lo de la corriente de polarización; tenía que sentarme 5 min a analizar mejor el circuito nomas jeje. Ahora está todo claro.  Saludos!


----------



## shaman_uni (Jul 6, 2009)

Holas estoy armando el silicon y quisiera que alguien me diga a que valor se ajusta la resistencia variable
y ademas dicha resistencia en la foto de que tipo es se me hace extraña


----------



## ivankr (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola, la resistencia varía la corriente de reposo del amplificador, yo creo que uno decide cuanto quiere que circule, pero si te fijás en el esquema eléctrico, te dice que tiene que existir una tensión de 112mV en las resistencias de 0.1 Ohm. Supongo que debes ajustar la corriente hasta que aparezca esa tensión.


----------



## shaman_uni (Jul 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias me ayudas bastante solo tengo conocimientos de electronica basica (suficientes para no electrocutarme) pero no sabia nada sobre amplificador


----------



## Tarkus (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola, estoy viendo las referencias de este circuito y me siento muy tentado en armarlo, les consulto lo siguiente, yo tengo un amplificador NAD 302 que no es una barbaridad pero supera a varios en su categoria.
Pregunto, con este circuito puedo superar la calidad de sonido de NAD?
Grcs


----------



## Hernan83 (Feb 28, 2010)

Alguno tiene caracteristicas de este ampli? deberia estar en destacados,ya que es un clase A completo de calidad,y buscando en el foro no encontre mucho sobre clase A,alguien mas lo tiene hecho?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 3, 2010)

Este amplificador es LO MEJOR que hay entodo el foro, pero la gente parece más interesada en tener muchos watios ( ya me dirán dónde demonios enchufan un amplificador de 200 watios o más ) pero es que así se ostenta mucho ¡ oye que tengo un amplificador de 400 watts !. Para qué, cuando usas esos 400 w, qué distorsión y otros parámetros de calidad tiene, etc... lo que interesa es ostentar y aparentar.
Con éste amplificador  y unos buenos baffles, que es lo que merece, es más que suficiente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Con éste amplificador  y unos buenos baffles, que es lo que merece, *es más que suficiente.*



Suficiente...para qué?

Con esa potencia, para lo único que lo puedes usar es para amplificar los agudos en un esquema triamplificado. Es una potencia tan baja que te limita seriamente el rango dinámico de la música que puedas escuchar, así que a menos que tengas parlantes con eficiencia alta (93dB/W/m para arriba), estás condenado a escuchar a bajo volumen y sufrir los efectos de Fletcher-Munson.

Por más que suene muy bien, usar 100watts de alimentación permanentes por canal para tener 20W de pico disponibles en audio....no es una idea muy coherente que digamos...


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 3, 2010)

A que te refieres con parlantes de eficiencia alta? 20 W RMS tampoco estan tan mal me parece,me gustaria que me expliques el mejor conjunto de parlantes y este amplificador,ya que desconozco el termino que usaste en dB/W/m ! Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2010)

Una vuelta por acá te puede sacar varias dudas sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Suficiente...para qué?
> 
> Con esa potencia, para lo único que lo puedes usar es para amplificar los agudos en un esquema triamplificado. Es una potencia tan baja que te limita seriamente el rango dinámico de la música que puedas escuchar, así que a menos que tengas parlantes con eficiencia alta (93dB/W/m para arriba), estás condenado a escuchar a bajo volumen y sufrir los efectos de Fletcher-Munson.
> 
> Por más que suene muy bien, usar 100watts de alimentación permanentes por canal para tener 20W de pico disponibles en audio....no es una idea muy coherente que digamos...




Distiguido ezavalla, lo normal es que escuches música en el salón de tu casa, a no ser que vivas en un palacio ( yo no ) y tu salón tenga 1000 metros cuadrados,o seas DJ y sonorices una sala de baile, en éste caso, que escuches música en tu cuarto o en el salón de casa y lo normal es que vivas en un edificio, no en una casa aislada, si es así NADIE DEL FORO HA PUESTO EN SU CASA 100 WATIOS JAMÁS, primero porque se queda sordo, segundo porque la policia aparece a detenerlo por escándalo público.
Insisto y te respondo a tu pregunta, lo normal es escuchar música en casa para disfrutar y relajarse, para ésto, éste añplificador es MÁS QUE SUFICIENTE.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 4, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con Juan Carlos,para percibir el sonido de la buena musica,creo que nadie pone al maximo un amplificador clase B de 100 W RMS en su cuarto o SI !!! Pero creo que 20 W RMS es una muy buena potencia,y este ampli en clase A debe ser ideal para la escucha en un ambiente comun.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Distiguido ezavalla, lo normal es que escuches música en el salón de tu casa, a no ser que vivas en un palacio ( yo no ) y tu salón tenga 1000 metros cuadrados,o seas DJ y sonorices una sala de baile, en éste caso, que escuches música en tu cuarto o en el salón de casa y lo normal es que vivas en un edificio, no en una casa aislada, si es así NADIE DEL FORO HA PUESTO EN SU CASA 100 WATIOS JAMÁS, primero porque se queda sordo, segundo porque la policia aparece a detenerlo por escándalo público.
> Insisto y te respondo a tu pregunta, lo normal es escuchar música en casa para disfrutar y relajarse, para ésto, éste añplificador es MÁS QUE SUFICIENTE.
> Un saludo.





			
				Hernan83 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Juan Carlos,para percibir el sonido de la buena musica,creo que nadie pone al maximo un amplificador clase B de 100 W RMS en su cuarto o SI !!! Pero creo que 20 W RMS es una muy buena potencia,y este ampli en clase A debe ser ideal para la escucha en un ambiente comun.



Lo que dicen...puede ser...pero depende...

El problema de sus comentarios es que solo miran la potencia del amplificador, pero no consideran el rango dinámico de la música que escuchan ni la sensibilidad de los parlantes que el amplificador excita ni su respuesta en frecuencia. Si no consideran eso, entonces no pueden dar ninguna apreciación mas o menos exacta del efecto de los 20W, de los 100W o de 1kW de potencia electrica.

Por otra parte, que tengan disponibles 100W NO SIGNIFICA que tengan que usarlos para volar el techo de la casa, pero una grabación con un rango dinámico de 10dB exige 10 veces la potencia del nivel mas bajo para reproducir sin distorsión el nivel mas alto, así que si están escuchando música con una potencia de 4W, en los picos de la señal van a necesitar *40 Watts*, así que ya ven que 20W no es tanto como parece. A esto, un DJ lo "arregla" con un compresor, pero en casa y buscando HiFi esto no es posible.

Si a esto le sumamos la sensibilidad del parlante y suponemos que están usando un parlante con una sensibilidad de 86dB/W/m, con 4W tendrían un SPL de 92dB a 1m, que es un nivel mas o menos alto para escuchar. Si usaran un parlante de 92dB/W/m, obtendrían la misma SPL con solo 1W (y el pico sería de 10W), con lo que un ampli de 20W alcanzaría sin problemas.

Espero que vean que la potencia del amplificador no dice absolutamente nada si no contemplan el contexto completo de utilización.


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 4, 2010)

Si,simplemente hacia una aproximacion a la curva logaritmica de escucha que tiene el oido humano,y si estoy de acuerdo que la intensidad sonora esta ligada con el "volumen" a que se escuchan ciertas frecuencias. Por eso no estoy de acuerdo cuando alguien prueba un amplificador "Hi-Fi" utilizando un reproductor comun de mp3,que de por si ya elimina ciertas frecuencias a cambio de la compresion,y estos recortes del audio,supongo deben acentuarse mas con un volumen alto.


----------



## nikko (Jul 7, 2010)

Buena tardes ezavalla, te hago una pregunta con respecto del tema de potencia/sensibilidad. Estoy haciendo una equipo 2.1 para escuchar en mi cuarto, y a los dos satelites les voy a poner unos parlantes de 88 dB, estaria bien ponerle un ampli que tenga como pico 50W?
muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Precisamente el clase A tiene un pobre rendimiento comparado con un AB, pero para un purista del sonido suena mejor, si entrar en polemicas es más una cuestión de gusto personal, de quien quiera hacerlo o no, solo haria algo asi para auriculares...
Pero si alguien decide hacerlo, que lo haga, luego podra sacar sus propias conclusiones, investigar y probar luego no esta malo, ya que sera una experiencia concreta de la cual luego podra hablar, con pruebas concretas



ivankr dijo:


> Hola, la resistencia varía la corriente de reposo del amplificador, yo creo que uno decide cuanto quiere que circule, pero si te fijás en el esquema eléctrico, te dice que tiene que existir una tensión de 112mV en las resistencias de 0.1 Ohm. Supongo que debes ajustar la corriente hasta que aparezca esa tensión.



Siguiendo esto haces el ajuste


----------



## Tavo (Nov 22, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Precisamente el clase A tiene un pobre rendimiento comparado con un AB, pero para un purista del sonido suena mejor, si entrar en polemicas es más una cuestión de gusto personal, de quien quiera hacerlo o no, solo haria algo asi para auriculares...
> Pero si alguien decide hacerlo, que lo haga, luego podra sacar sus propias conclusiones, investigar y probar luego no esta malo, ya que sera una experiencia concreta de la cual luego podra hablar, con pruebas concretas
> 
> 
> ...



Tal cual, yo si haría un amplificador clase pura A pero solo para auriculares.
Aparte de las muchas veces que se trató el tema, yo quisiera saber con que parlantes, que acústica, en que lugar escuchan con un *clase A*... 

El amplificador *NO* hace milagros. Si alguna parte del conjunto es de menor calidad que el amplificador, el resultado final va a estar ajustado a esa calidad, la más baja.
Para un amplificador clase A, primero me preocuparía por los monitores, que sean de alta calidad.
Cuando digo "conjunto", me refiero a todo el "combo": Amplificador + Parlantes/Monitores + Sala de escucha + Cables, instalación... etc etc.


Saludos.

PS1: Acabo de terminar un ampli en base a *TDA2050V originales*, y realmente me quedo impresionado por la calidad de sonido que provee este chip, es algo inmejorable; y yo creo que entregando 20W contínuos a la salida, la THD total no debe superar el 0.1%.
Dentro de los amplificadores integrados, este debe ser uno de los mejores, entre tantos que hay, después le sigue el TDA1514A. 

PS2: No me equivoqué con mi anterior mensaje.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola tavo!


Tavo dijo:


> Aparte de las muchas veces que se trató el tema, yo quisiera saber con que parlantes, que acústica, en que lugar escuchan con un *clase A*...
> 
> El amplificador *NO* hace milagros. Si alguna parte del conjunto es de menor calidad que el amplificador, el resultado final va a estar ajustado a esa calidad, la más baja.
> Para un amplificador clase A, primero me preocuparía por los monitores, que sean de alta calidad.
> Cuando digo "conjunto", me refiero a todo el "combo": Amplificador + Parlantes/Monitores + Sala de escucha + Cables, instalación... etc etc.


En mi caso particular he tenido oportunidad de escuchar este tipo de equipos pero con tubos, y tienen lo suyo te dire, y más como decis, en cuanto a la cadena, en un lugar, un verdadero recinto para la escucha, donde todos los componentes son de primera linea.... y hay de todo Potencias, Pre, Bandejas, Cinta(abierta y cartucho) bafles,donde cada componente esta alla en lo más alto de la gama.....
Cada tanto se me invitaba a escuchar(algo que me gusta entre tantas cosas) mucica, de peliculas, temas instrumentales y otors... realmente un deleite para los oidos, con una persona que tiene un sonido entrenado, y que además le gusta compartir lo que sabe, que le gusta experimentar (tampoco tiene problema de comprar el equipo que desee jejeje, fundamental) Tiene una amplia variedad de equipamiento y cada tanto pone en marcha en una variedad de configuraciones, que realmente crees que estas en otro mundo, y que encima te dejen tocarlos.... no es algo alucinante, muchas veces lee ayudado a interconectar todo para probar tal o cual componente o buscar esa combianación de elementos, que como el dice no hay una sola, y todo tiene que ver con los ritmos y tipo de música... 
Entre marcas conocidas Harman Kardon, Scot, Paco, Mullard, Mckintosch, Marantz, Teac, Dual y otras no conocidas y menos por estas tierras... claro aparte de audiofilo es un coleccionista jeje No se si conoces o recordas la música de un clásico de la TV "Bonanza" tiene el tema de la serie en vinilo, aparte de otros soportes(le agradan las comparativas) este esta grabado en cuadrafonia(algo que estuvo muy de moda alla por los 70/80 en USA) y tiene obviamente equipo para este tipod de material(del cual posee bastantes obras) y escucharlo en ese recinto tiene otra dimensión, muy dificil de describir con palabras, hay que estar y escuchar, oirlo con sus explicaciones simples y muy claras pero a la vez contundentes, es una sensación que te perdura por dias lo que has escuchado....


Saludos.


> PS1: Acabo de terminar un ampli en base a *TDA2050V originales*, y realmente me quedo impresionado por la calidad de sonido que provee este chip, es algo inmejorable; y yo creo que entregando 20W contínuos a la salida, la THD total no debe superar el 0.1%.
> Dentro de los amplificadores integrados, este debe ser uno de los mejores, entre tantos que hay, después le sigue el TDA1514A.
> 
> PS2: No me equivoqué con mi anterior mensaje.



ja, habras visto que algunos opinan con contundencia que los TDA no sirven!!! y van por todos los foros llevando su verdad.... aqui me he topado varias veces con este tipo de individuo, que creen saber mucho, pero aún no estan listos, uno de ellos, diciendole acerca de leer atentamente las hojas de datos, me decia de una distorción que no esta en los datasheets, y que es un golpe que hace el parlante a bajas frecuencias, a lo que le respondi de dos fomras, tome lo dicho por un colega del foro con vasta experiencia y trayectoria, en cuanto que no saben interpretar los datos no saben exitarlos(a los TDA) no hacen montajes adecuados, y mucho menos sus cajas son adecuadas...

y le dije que si realmente hubiera leido y entendido los datos no me estaria hablando de esa nueva distorción  que aparentementa creia haber descubierto y que los ingenieros y diseñadores de gigantes como Philis SGS-ATES(hoy ST) se les paso por alto....

Claro ni idea lo que singifica sensibilidad y le metes lo que venga y claro el pobre equiop recorta a lo loco y en lugar de ver porque hace eso, concluyen con total suficiencia que es una porqueria......
Pensar que Andres Cuenca se tomo la molestia de postear un manual que habla de toda la serie TDA, pero que parece que muy pocos leen... 
20W en el tamaño de un TR y con que calidad......"Electrónica para entendidos" (parafraseando el slogan de una antigua publicidad)
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola Panda!

Si, la verdad, veo un montón de veces ese tipo de mensajes, criticando a los amplificadores integrados... Y la verdad, es que me ponen los pelos de punta.
A veces me da bronca, ver montajes *tan desprolijos*, tan "asi no más"...
Termino sacando la conclusión de que hay gente que solo le importa que "la cosa ande". Después de eso, nada más importa. *MAL, MUY MAL.*

Aunque no parezca, hasta el diseño mismo del PCB y el armado, la calidad de los cables, de los componentes, marca de los componentes... *TODO, TODO afecta*, generalmente para peor!!
Y ni hablar de que le mayoría (muuuuuchos) no saben distinguir un chip *FALSO* de uno *ORIGINAL*!
Eso es lo primordial!!
No sirve mirar el datasheet de ST Microelectronics cuando en tu mano tenés algo que NO fue fabricado por *ST Microelectronics*!!

Podés ver en mi album de fotos en mi perfil, fotos del amplificador estéreo con TDA2050V, yo creo que a simple vista se ve esmero en armar las placas, en la terminación, en la calidad final...
Vos juzgarás. Siempre que puedo hago las cosas lo mejor que puedo. Y eso sirve, y mucho.

Saludos Panda!


----------



## peritomoreno (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias x sus comentarios. Intentare armar este equipo a modo de interes personal.:estudiando:
Veremos que pasa. Subire fotos.
Slds



Tavo dijo:


> Hola Panda!
> 
> Si, la verdad, veo un montón de veces ese tipo de mensajes, criticando a los amplificadores integrados... Y la verdad, es que me ponen los pelos de punta.
> A veces me da bronca, ver montajes *tan desprolijos*, tan "asi no más"...
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Asi es Tavo, asi de debe trabajar....
Un error muy frecuente sobre todo al empezar es a la hora del PCB, nosotros cuando salia algo nuevo y el fabricante ponia un pcb, por alguna razón es, haciamos ese y otro adecuado a nuestras posibles necesidades y cotejabamos.... porque tirara pistas en una placa cualquiera lo hace, pero la cosa no es tan simple... hay veces que algunos miran ciertos impreso y dicen lo voy a mejorar, porque creen caprichosa o tonta la forma en que fue echo, luego no anda y concluyen no sirve....

El diseño de PCB es todo un tema lo es ahora y lo fue siempre, hoy muchos porque saben manejar cualquiera de los muchos programas que existen en el mercado, ya creen que pueden hacer lo que sea..
Craso error, el programa solo se limita a trazas lineas y a acomodar componentes, pero nada hace respecto a las capacidades distribuidas(también llamadas capacidadades fantasma) estan pero nadie las ve y son casusantes la más de las veces de comportamientos extraños de un amplificador, ruidos, zumbidos, autooscilaciones y un largo etc.... el profano en eso concluye este CI no sirve...
Cuantos PCB he visto circulando corriente de la salica por lineas de masa de la entrada... de terror, a veces queda muy lindo hacer que el espacio vacio se llene con un plano de masa, queda muy estético y le da una vista, muy buena, alguna vez alguien provo alco con ello y sin ello, ja, en algunos esquemas es la diferecnia de que funcione o no
Lo que lleva que cuand se diseña un pcb hay que tener criterio y experiecia, y no queda otra que probar, y luego ver los resultados...

Peritomoreno adelante con este circuito y cuentanos como te va....

Por otrol lado hay que tener en cuenta que Silicon Chip, no es saber electrónica, es una respetable publicación que trae permanetemete proyectos interesantes y muy buenos y los autores que colaboran tambien son gente de reconocida trayectoria y experiencia...
Por otro lado, mucho de lo que publican tiene que ver con los pedidos que le hacen los lectores

Lo que en cierta forma te da algun tipo de garantia de que funiconara y bien(ojo con esto se pueden equivoca como cualquiera de nosotros)

Me tomo la libertad de dar un pequeño ejemplo, La muy prestigiosa publicaión Elekctor publico un sintonizador de FM basado en el TDA7000, muy lindo y buen proyecto, aqui fue copiado tal cual el PCB  y se comercializo... placa en fibra de vidrio, excelente, compre una y lo armo, y oh no funciona, verifico testeo los componentes, error de armado, soldaduras y nada de nada. sera el CI? me habran vendido un ladrillo? o necesitaba de algun cuidado especial? entonce lo mate!!! (No habia internet) pero la revista tambien publico el esquema propuesto por el fabricante,(Philips) y cotejo y oh oh hay un comonente que no esta en la misma posción un pequeño capacitor, lo coloco por abafo del impreso segun el esquema propuesto por Philips y conecto y una maravilla!!!(Podria haber dicho esto es una porqueria y decirle a todo mundo que no sirve) ja luego vi que habian publicado en la sección  "El duende de elector, el error"

Arme muchas para diferentes propositos, pasado un tiempo necesito de la mencionada placa voy a buscarla y me dicen que la dejaron d fabricar porque no andaba  que? yo te compre un montón ... si me dice recuerdo que vos las comprabas es más vos te llevaste la última me dice, ¿Vos las hacias andar? me pregunta, Claro le dgo y le indico el error, el tipo se queria matar.....

Es decir hay muy buenas publicaciones y se pueden equivocar porque son seres humanos com notros
Pero no por ello dejan de ser buenas publicaciones...

Al respecto (y fue uno de mis primeros pcb grandes) arme un juego de luces programables que habia publicado Radio Práctica y no handaba, no se prendian las luces, mido sigo señales y todo ok, me fijo en los niveles de tensión de gate y no eran suficientes. disminuyo en uno de ellos previo calculo la R de base y la lampara prende...  se las cambio a todas y quedo joya!!
Un ingeniero amigo que también las hizo y lo vio y me felicito por el trabajo de la placa me pregunto como hizo para hacerla funcionar... porque tal como salio no funciona y le conte... y me explico que al hacer el reemplazo del transistor de la publicación original, el cual no se coseguia aqui, se les paso por alto el Hfe del TR, y muy correctamente, hiciste la modificación(una de las tantas posible)ja no cabia de ancho, que un profesor universitario, diseñador y fabricante de muy variado equipo me lo dijera era de un gran aliento para mi, hacia mis primeras armas tenia apenas 23 años

Saludos


----------



## zappa2009 (Feb 26, 2011)

Estimado amigo, me llamo Javier y mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Me gustaria armar este amplificador, pero veo que este esta alimentado con +22v 0 -22v, y me
gustaria aprovechar un trafo que tengo de 500VA 24v 0 24v. ¿podria hacerlo con este trafo?
¿o habria alguna forma de regular el voltaje sin perder potencia? En esta pagina informa de como hacerlo con termistores de potencia, pero no lo tengo muy claro http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/BA1 r1.pdf

Un saludo y mil gracias.

Javi


----------



## zappa2009 (Feb 28, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> Encontre esto por la red. Impecable.
> Lo consegui de la pagina misma
> 
> Saludos
> ...





Hola Juanma, me llamo Javier, un placer.

Tengo en mi poder varios MLJ2195...y....2196, he mirado los datsheet y son iguales a los del montaje, ¿podria utilizarlos para armar este amplificador?

Gracias


----------



## juanma (Feb 28, 2011)

No vas a tener problemas con esa alimentación.

Eso si, cuando lo enciendas por primera vez, toma las precauciones necesarias.

Sobre los transistores, si son los del montaje mejor. En mi caso use los superclasicos TIP3055/2955.


----------



## zappa2009 (Feb 28, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> No vas a tener problemas con esa alimentación.
> 
> Eso si, cuando lo enciendas por primera vez, toma las precauciones necesarias.
> 
> Sobre los transistores, si son los del montaje mejor. En mi caso use los superclasicos TIP3055/2955.




Gracias ante todo por tu respuesta. Soy un poco tozudo en esto, pero a lo mejor no me explique bien. El trafo que tengo es de 24+24v "sin rectificar", que rectificado vendria a darme unos 34+34v aproximadamente, y mi pregunta es si con esa tension no voy a tener problemas.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 4, 2012)

fermarlo dijo:


> Aquí están ya los circuitos impresos terminados y listos para el montaje.
> 
> Saludos.



hola me gustaria hacer este ampli cuales son las medidas de la placa que hiciste yo la fotocopie  y me quedo 13.5cm x 7.5cm son estas las medidas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2012)

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola me gustaria hacer este ampli cuales son las medidas de la placa que hiciste yo la fotocopie  y me quedo 13.5cm x 7.5cm son estas las medidas



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 4, 2012)

gracias fogonazo me servio despues subo foto cuando lo termine


----------



## alemayol (Oct 6, 2012)

hola buenas noches les ago una consulta alguno ah echo el pcb con el programa asi lo imprimo porque me volvi loco con el pcb wizar y no lo piedo hacer se lo agradesco mucho Gracias-- Saludos ale...


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> No vas a tener problemas con esa alimentación.
> 
> Eso si, cuando lo enciendas por primera vez, toma las precauciones necesarias.
> 
> Sobre los transistores, si son los del montaje mejor. En mi caso use los superclasicos TIP3055/2955.



No se si tendrás la modificación del diagrama de clase a a clase ab para realizar la simulación.Seria genial si subes el PCB con los componentes


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 22, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> No se si tendrás la modificación del diagrama de clase a a clase ab para realizar la simulación.Seria genial si subes el PCB con los componentes


 
SERGIOD  sera este super clasico el que busca


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 23, 2012)

Gracias no esta nada mal esas modificaciones y porcia-caso que tal el sonido existe distorsión


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 23, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Gracias no esta nada mal esas modificaciones y porcia-caso que tal el sonido existe distorsión


 
El sonido de 10distorcion baja...narinas ahi donde lo ve es candeludo a que si....esos clasicos son unicos.


----------



## chinoelvago (Ene 12, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> No se si tendrás la modificación del diagrama de clase a a clase ab para realizar la simulación.Seria genial si subes el PCB con los componentes



hola entonces los tip3055/2955 no sirven la hacerlo en clase a pero si en clase ab? y si fuese asi no habria algun reemplazo para los mjl 21193/21194 gracias


----------



## elmuchacho (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola, lleva unos años este tema así que quiero aprovechar para preguntarles a los que lo realizaron si les sigue funcionando bien y si el desempeño en calidad (luego de la alegría de que funcione en un comienzo) siguen considerandolo superior al de un ampli común.

También quería preguntarles a los mas experimentados que opinión tienen de una fuente con reguladores de tensión (por ej varios lm317/337 en paralelo para llegar a la corriente nescesaria o con transistor de potencia) y/o filtro pi con capacitores e inductores. Dicho de otra forma (sin tener en cuanta el costo de los componentes) existe alguna razón para utilizar solo capacitores en el filtro? Ya que le doy vueltas y no encuentro una razón, viendo mas eficiente un regulador , aunque por otro lado si los de SiliconChip lo diseñañor asi, tengo que pensar que por algo puede ser.

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos
PD: Me decidí a armarlo este mes y quisiera sacarme esas dudas ya que vengo estudiando el circuito hace un tiempo.

Diagrama: http://www.handsontec.com/ezine_category/Audio/Class-Amplifier.pdf


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 24, 2015)

Distinguido elmuchacho, haz éste amplificador que es, no el Rolls Royce, si no el Pagani ( que es paisano tuyo ) del foro. Como bien comentas, no te compliques la vida, si los creadores lo alimentan así, adelante ¡¡¡.  Ya nos cuentas como te va.
Un saludo.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 10, 2017)

juanma dijo:


> Encontre esto por la red. Impecable.
> Lo consegui de la pagina misma
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Hola Juanma,se puede armar con la pareja 2sa1943-2sa5200?? .Saludos y gracias


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 11, 2017)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Juanma,se puede armar con la pareja 2sa1943-2sa5200?? .Saludos y gracias



Me auto-asisto,y les cometo a todos que sin funciona con la pareja 2sa1943-2sc5200.
Tal cual lo comentado aquií, tiene un sonido INCREÍBLE de  primera.Primera experiencia y me gusta mucho .
Calienta como una estufa ,no quiero pensar lo que será de éste en el verano tucumano ,cuando la temperatura alcance los 36°.ja.Tengo que conseguir unos buenos dispadores para tanta energia tirada a la atmósfera.Me funcionó al primer intento,asi que disfrutando del sonido ClassA puro.Sorprende lo plano que es y nada de ruido en los parlantes.Escucho un bajo profundo y extendido.Nosé aún si lo demas amplificadores diy que armé, lo alacanza en calidad.Saludos


----------



## snipero (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola, encontré mas información de este amplificador y tuve que comprimirlo en varias partes para poder subirlo. Espero que les sirva.


----------



## snipero (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola, dibuje el pcb  espero que alguien le sirva. Eso de dibujar pcbs come tiempo


----------



## rulfo (Abr 1, 2018)

Buenas
Ya sólo falta probarlo y a ver que tal...
Gracia!!!


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 4, 2018)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> Ya sólo falta probarlo y a ver que tal...
> Gracia!!!


Hola Rulfo .Estuve mirando la foto de tu placa terminada y observo te falta asociar termicamente los BD 139 y los TR de entrada ..Están separados !!.Saludos ,Lindo trabajo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Si , y además de eso , no son demasiado chicos esos disipadores ?


----------



## rulfo (Abr 5, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Rulfo .Estuve mirando la foto de tu placa terminada y observo te falta asociar termicamente los BD 139 y los TR de entrada ..Están separados !!.Saludos ,Lindo trabajo!!!




Muy buenas, aun no lo he probado, el par diferencial estan  apareados y tengo que unirlos termicamente que si no me equivoco seria Q1 y Q2, y los BD 139 estaba en duda de si unirlos o no, ya que si no me equivoco al unirlos entrarian en contacto ambos colectores y en el esquema no figura de esa manera, ¿o seria unirlos con una mica entremedio para que solo queden unidos termicamente?


Gracias y Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , y además de eso , no son demasiado chicos esos disipadores ?



si, se quedaran pequeños, la idea era utilizarlos en la pruebas con unos ventiladores soplando y ya buscarles uno de un tamaño que les venga bien.

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Se unen Q1 y Q2 , también se unen Q3 y Q4 , Q10 debe estar en contacto térmico con disipador de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## rulfo (Abr 5, 2018)

¿Hay algun incoveniente en  soldar tres cablecitos al BD 139 (Q10) y colocarlo en el disipador?

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Nop, es la forma habitual de hacerlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Exacto , solo le retuerces un poco los cables  y hasta lo puedes atornillar con mica, tornillo y virola


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Ten cuidado con la disipación, para que te des una idea, el dispador del prototipo


----------



## rulfo (Abr 5, 2018)

siii, ya tengo alguno que otro del foro de clase A montado y se lo que me espera, me quede muy corto con los disipadores,  incluso para ser probado, Gracias!!!


----------



## rulfo (Abr 17, 2018)

Muy buenas, habría algún problema en colocarle una cables entre los transistores de salida y la placa?? La idea es si despues de probarlo y todo funciona correctamente meter las dos etapas en esta caja con el disipador que se ve en las imágenes, abrirle unos boquetes a dicha caja para que los transistores queden atornillados al disipador en el interior de la caja.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2018)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, habría algún problema en colocarle una cables entre los transistores de salida y la placa?? La idea es si despues de probarlo y todo funciona correctamente meter las dos etapas en esta caja con el disipador que se ve en las imágenes, abrirle unos boquetes a dicha caja para que los transistores queden atornillados al disipador en el interior de la caja.


Tenés que girar el disipador en 90º por que con las aletas acostadas estas evitando la convección natural... y aunque tengas el ventilador, todo ayuda a enfriar.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 17, 2018)

y el tema de colocarle una cables a los transistores de potencia, puede haber problemas?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2018)

rulfo dijo:


> y el tema de colocarle una cables a los transistores de potencia, puede haber problemas?


Depende de la longitud y grosor del cable, y también por donde pasen los cables y varias cosas mas.

Como para empezar, los cables tienen que soportar con creces la elevada corriente estática del amplificador clase A --> deben ser gordos y cortos.
Para seguir, no deben pasar cerca de fuentes de radiación electromagnética (en especial la base) para no meter ruido --> lejos de los trafos.. o al menos por el costado de la las "patas" del trafo si es que este tiene pantalla electrostática (el cinturón externo de cobre).
Con la corriente que circula por ahí, mas bien que pasen lejos de etapas sensibles, como por ejemplo la entrada de audio o preamplificador.
Y varias otras cosas, pero con eso ya podrías empezar a zafar de los problemas.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 17, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Depende de la longitud y grosor del cable, y también por donde pasen los cables y varias cosas mas.
> 
> Como para empezar, los cables tienen que soportar con creces la elevada corriente estática del amplificador clase A --> deben ser gordos y cortos.
> Para seguir, no deben pasar cerca de fuentes de radiación electromagnética (en especial la base) para no meter ruido --> lejos de los trafos.. o al menos por el costado de la las "patas" del trafo si es que este tiene pantalla electrostática (el cinturón externo de cobre).
> ...



en este caso el transformador no va este caja, por ahy no hay problema,  que no pase cerca de la entrada de audio lo tengo en cuenta, y el tema del cable pensaba utilizar 1mm de grosor, y no creo que pase de los 10 cm.
gracias.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 28, 2018)

Buenas, primeras pruebas con muy buenas sensaciones.
Transformador 15-0-15 ac
Bias: por el momento en unos 75mv, lo subiré a unos 100mv para que ande sobre 1 amperiO, tensión de offset en unos 5 mv, bien calentito como era de esperar,  lo que se me olvido por completo fue  conectar el gnd en el amplificador y aun asi estubo funcionado unos 10minutos sin problemas, gracias  y saludos.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 29, 2018)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, primeras pruebas con muy buenas sensaciones.
> Transformador 15-0-15 ac
> Bias: por el momento en unos 75mv, lo subiré a unos 100mv para que ande sobre 1 amperiO, tensión de offset en unos 5 mv, bien calentito como era de esperar,  lo que se me olvido por completo fue  conectar el gnd en el amplificador y aun asi estubo funcionado unos 10minutos sin problemas, gracias  y saludos.




Después de tenerlo unos 25 minutos funcionado, se estabiliza en unos 47grados y lo que me resulta extraño es que el el valor del bias se encuentra inicialmente en unos 110mV y cuando llega alcanzar  dicha temperatura llega a bajar el valor de bias hasta los 62mV, no se si es algo normal, o sería conveniente subir el valor para que  no llegue a bajar tanto.
¿Que me recomiendan??
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2018)

Atención a todos los de este hilo y ya trataré de ubicar esta info en otro hilo más abierto a todos nuestros foristas: Tratando de obtener el artículo original del amplificador tratado aquí y, en especial la revista que lo contiene, me he dado cuenta que ésta se encuentra junto a otras, incluida en la siguiente página; www.diagram.com.ua/english/ que a la vez alberga una enorme colección de diagramas y manuales de servicio que podrían ser de utilidad a nuestros miembros.

Saludos y disfrútenlo...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2018)

En el pos 84 se publico la nota completa(extraida de cada revista) donde estan todos los artículos publicados por Silicon-Chip Amplificador 20W Clase A - SiliconChip


----------



## rulfo (Ago 18, 2018)

Buenas, despues de haber montado una segunda placa he tenido un problema del que no tenia manera de solucionar, al darle tension al amplificador la bombilla en serie utilizada de 100w se me encendia a tope, habia momentos que si se quedaba levemente encendida y con un bias regulado sobre 1 amperio (unos 100mV) pero con una salida de osffet de unos 200mv estando apareados tanto Q1 y Q2 como Q3 y Q4, desmonte los transistores de potencia 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, los bd139 y el bd 140, todo probado y en correcto estado y aun asi lo cambie, lo que no me cuadraba era la tension elevada de osffet, y sabiendo que en la otra placa que tengo montada ronda los 0mV he cambiado Q1 y Q2 , Q3 yQ4 y por el momento no ha vuelto n ha dar problemas y el osffet ahora ronda los 0mV,  lo unico que se me ocurre es que al doblar dichos transitores para unirlos termicamente alguna de la patas se dañara y no hiciera buen contacto, lo digo para que lo puedan tener en cuenta...
Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 18, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2018)

Hiciste el apareado del par diferencial? deben estar apareados dentro de un 10%.
Si  hay mucha diferencia habra offset elevado e incluso un consumo elevado
Cuanto más parecidos en ganancia mejor.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 18, 2018)

Si lo había realizado, y ahora al colocar los nuevos transistores lo he vuelto ha realizar, los bc546 con una ganancia de 375 y los sa970 con 275, el tema es que no ha vuelto a dar problemas, ya me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja, seguiré probándolo, por eso pienso que el problema puede ser el que he mencionado. 
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Ago 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> *Hiciste el apareado del par diferencial? deben estar apareados dentro de un 10%.*
> Si  hay mucha diferencia habra offset elevado e incluso un consumo elevado
> Cuanto más parecidos en ganancia mejor.






rulfo dijo:


> Si lo había realizado, y ahora al colocar los nuevos transistores lo he vuelto ha realizar,* los bc546 con una ganancia de 375 y los sa970 con 275*, el tema es que no ha vuelto a dar problemas, ya me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja, seguiré probándolo, por eso pienso que el problema puede ser el que he mencionado.
> Gracias



Amigo rulfo, entre 375 y 275 hay un diferencia de -27%. Panda te pidió un apareo con precisión de 10%. estás a más del doble y, si lo tomaras como a mi me lo contaron - no más de 2% - imagínate...

Los pares equilibrados que se ofrecen en el mercado - si es que los consigues - cuestan dinero parejo y vienen equilibrados en TODOS los parámetros de los componentes, con precisión de +/- 2%. Imagínate la dificultad de ensamblar pares así y no te quiero contar cuando se trata de tripletas.
Fui encargado de parear y comprobar parejas de TRs que utilizabamos en fuentes conmutadas que, aún si fueron adquiridos "Pareados" presentaban diferencias importantes.

Si uno de los TR presenta ganacia de 375, el otro no debería pasar de +412.5 y/o -337.5
Si el TR fuera de ganacia 275, el otro debería estar entre 302.5 y 247.5
Esto, según las indicaciones de Panda. Según mi criterio es una diferencia muy grande.

Trata de mejorar eso que no es nada fácil.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2018)

10% como máximo cuanto más parejo sea mejor.
Fabricamos durante muchos años muchísmos amplificadores, para la mayoría de los esquemas con hasta un 10% funcionaban perfecto, tambien contabamos con resistencias Iskra que aunque marcadas al 5% su valor estaba dentro de un 2% real, era fácil conseguir transistores con excelentes carácteristicas como los eran los BC559 o BC549 marcas Philips o Siemens que tenian una ganancia enorme y muy parejitos incluso los 2N5401 y los 2N5551 de Firchild que también eran de excelente factura, entonces todo es más fácil
Cuanto más parejo mejor


----------



## rulfo (Ago 19, 2018)

Buenas
Lo que me refiero es que los dos bc 546 están apareados entre ellos dos cada uno con una ganancia de 375 y los dos sa970 están apareados entre ellos dos con una ganancia de cada uno de 275, los tengo unido térmicamente los dosbc546 por un lado y los dos sa970 por otro lado, que es necesario que los cuatro estén apareados? 
Me imagino que no ya que sa970 tienen jan ganancia inferior. 
Gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 19, 2018


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 19, 2018)

Creo que cuando comentas "  lo unico que se me ocurre es que al doblar dichos transitores para unirlos termicamente alguna de la patas se dañara y no hiciera buen contacto, lo digo para que lo puedan tener en cuenta..." estás dando en el clavo, ya está solucionado y los transistores bien apareados, cada pareja que forme el par diferencial, no los 4...….. seguramente al forzarlos para acoplarlos térmicamente, o has dañado una pata o una soldadura.... en todo caso ya es historia. Enhorabuena y a disfrutarlo.
Un saludo-


----------



## rulfo (Ago 19, 2018)

Lo que estoy pensando en hacer una Pequeña inversión a largo plazo y pillarme dos transformadores toroidales cada uno de 5,3A para montar uno para cada placa, estos disipadores son de 75x160x40 pillarme otros dos de 100x200x40, y así evitar la refrigeracion forzada, y montarle un gabinete de madera con un buen acabado, estamos hablando de un dinero, pienso que este amplificador es de lo mejor en clase A que hay en el foro y se lo merece.  Saludos


----------



## Jero75b (Dic 10, 2018)

Me interesa este proyecto, no entiendo mucho de amplificadores todavía, pero me gusta la música y mi idea es usarlo como potencia para una guitarra y usarlo junto con algun pre valvular, ya sea de sonido limpio, o high gain. Mi pregunta es como se controla el volumen en un equipo de estos, porque no tiene un master como la mayoría de valvulares. Entonces debería controlar el volumen desde los pre? 

Otra duda, la bobina de 6.8uH a la salida, según leí trabaja junto con la resistencia y la función es que no molesten las señales de RF, o algo así. Se supone que esta bobina la tengo que hacer yo, a mano, con nucleo de aire? De ser así, tiene que ser precisamente 6.8uH, o puede ser un valor cercano? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2018)

Jero75b dijo:


> . . . Otra duda, la bobina de 6.8uH a la salida, según leí trabaja junto con la resistencia y la función es que no molesten las señales de RF, o algo así. Se supone que esta bobina la tengo que hacer yo, a mano, con nucleo de aire? De ser así, tiene que ser precisamente 6.8uH, o puede ser un valor cercano?
> 
> Saludos


Esa bobina la realizas sobre la resistencia de *6.8Ω 1W *bobinando unas 12 vueltas de alambre esmaltado de 1mm^2 de sección o algo mas.


----------



## snipero (Jun 15, 2019)

PCB 20 Watts Class A retocado


----------

